# Ellie and Flo seek home together



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Ellie and Flo are both happy, placid cats. They are friendly, affectionate and happy to be handled and groomed.They both have free access to their back garden, via a dog flap. They are used to living with a Jack Russell Terrier and older children, 10 years+. We are looking for a loving, caring home, where the girls will receive the love and attention they need. They are used to being left normal working hours. They will need a home where they can have access to a safe garden, well away busy roads.
please click here for more information on the girls
Ragdolls Seeking New Families
if you are interested in these girls please fill in our on-line application form here UKRCC Adoption Form


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

possible home found


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

home fell through so they are looking again


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww bless they are gorgeous, i hope you find a loving home soon,


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

possible home found


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Still looking


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Awwww bless them! I'm sure their new loving home will be along very soon


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

possible home found


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

re homed


----------

